# My very low tech betta tank + 5.5g



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

This betta tank is so low tech I don't even know about it. Just got tired of the gravel making a mess in this tank decided to change it. What you think about it? I have some of that national geographic gravel if I ever decide to put some in later on.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

So low tech it's one castle away from lazy tech! :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Where are the plants? lol


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What plants can I have with no substraight and a tall lamp over the tank? Yup this tank is almost lazy tech it's ridiculous.


----------



## Ellie (Feb 20, 2014)

you can have plants like java fern and anubias, ones that dont like being buried in subsrate but tied onto hardscape


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Water lettuce, frogbit, duckweed.

Maybe you can toss some Eco complete in small terra cotta pots and grow water wisteria like trees next to the castle.

For gods sake man! Think of the poor Betta. He will have nowhere to park his lazy ass except for a hard lumpy fake castle , lol!


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Throw in the substrate and buy plastic plants!! Hahahahaha extremely NO tech with NO FERTS haha grow moss on da castle. Sub'd!!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Guess I can start breeding with my new female betta I got today.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok. You have been absolved.

What does she look like? What does he look like? A Betta lover wants to know.....


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll try to get some pics later this week.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is a quick pic of my new betta. I actually have 3 bettas now I believe.


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Pretty! I just passed up her brother at the lfs today. Gotta love a dragon scale!


----------



## redant (May 6, 2014)

Pretty fish !!


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry neatfish, that's awful.

Talk out the castle, and put in substrate and plants.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Might try to get some potted plants but I'm not going to put in no substrate. What potted plants can I use? I'll try to get some pics of my other bettas.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Decide to add that gravel after all.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Might even pull the filter and heater out. I don't run the filter unless the water is filthy.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Walking by the tank caught this guy showing off and making a bubble nest.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

He has been flaring up for the female betta lately and making bubble nest. I don't think she is old enough to breed yet. I could be wrong idk.


----------



## terrapedes (Jul 5, 2013)

I would take out the castle and add driftwood with anubias and some moss. That's what I want to do, maybe next tank for me


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I do have a few extra pieces of driftwood.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got the new light on.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Where is a good place to buy plants online? I want something that will carpet easy.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Changed some stuff around. Water is still a little cloudy from moving stuff around.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

GIANTHYGROHygrophila corymbosa (Giant hygro, Temple plant) NITRATE BUSTER$3.491$3.49nmicroswpLilaeopsis mauritiana, MICRO SWORD, easy foreground plant$4.951$4.95dlil01Dwarf Lily Plant , Nymphaea stellata$3.391$3.39HCPTDDWARF BABY TEARS, Hemianthus callitrichoides$4.951$4.95

Just ordered all these for this tank.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't think that those are the best plants for a super low tech betta tank...you should follow earlier recommendations as to what will do well.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Should work because I already have a nano co2 setup too and extra light.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

How's my 5.5g looking?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got to move some stuff around on the left side still. Waiting to see if those bulbs will grow all the way on the right side of tank.


----------



## Tihsho (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd remove the picotope sticker


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Got a breeder box too might try to breed my female betta later on.


----------



## JellOh (Apr 5, 2013)

Make sure you do some research before putting them together; betta breeding is some serious work. _If_ you get them to breed and they grow older then males need to be put in separate jars until they are adults and can be sold, or they will fight to the death. Once jarred you will need to be able to heat 25-30+ jars, not mentioning the amount of water changes you'll have to do as the grow (3+ a week). Plus, the females need their own sorority tank that is big enough to house them all without too much fighting. It's not something to take lightly :/


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll probably won't breed them after all. I'm just focussing on getting my plants to grow.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Quick pic of the picotope.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Decided to upgrade the 5.5g to a 10g. How's it looking?


----------



## BuddhaBoy (Jun 12, 2014)

Looks good!

I just read through from the beginning. It's like you have ADHD of aquariums!

Lol


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Guess I might have a little. What's a good centerpiece fish for the 10g? I have some neons and guppies in it.


----------



## BuddhaBoy (Jun 12, 2014)

10g is pretty small for a centerpiece fish... I'd probably look to add more neons so you get a schooling effect.

Guppies look nice but I hate them.... Seems like they always brought death and disease into every tank I ever had them in.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Might throw in my female betta.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Picked up a few emerald eye rasboras and a blue ram.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Quick pic.


----------

